# Factory restore from d: recovery drive pls help



## chrisnclaire (Jul 17, 2011)

hi everybody,

i have a medion pc mt7 and want to restore it to its factory settings, the problem iv got is i got the comp second hand and i dont know if it had a disc or if u can create one yourself (if u get what i mean) i do have a drive next to my c drive thats says D:RECOVERY and there are some files in there but files that the pc cant read (i dont have the prog to open them or im hoping they are used to make a recovery disc i hope u get what i mean lol) any help would be greatly appreciated many thanks in advance Chris.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you got that computer second-hand with all the programs and "debris" and problems from the previous owner still in it, restoring it back to its original factory condition is a good idea so you can start out fresh.

The question though is if the recovery D partition is still intact and hasn't been damaged or corrupted so you can use it.

When you first start the computer, the logo screen should appear and should display which key(s) to press to access the system recovery. Does it?

If you do proceed with a system recovery, make sure to first disconnect any external peripherals(printer, scanner, external hard drive, etc.).

If that computer is a laptop/notebook, make sure it's plugged into electrical power and not running off just the battery. 

----------------------------------------------------


----------



## chrisnclaire (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for you reply, i read somewhere i had to press f10 but this just brought up a thing where i can make changes to a windows system32 folder which i backed away from rather quick lol i have been looking if there is a program on start up where u can select where to boot from so instead of the disc using the drive itself but no luck yet so anymore advice would be great Thanks


----------



## chrisnclaire (Jul 17, 2011)

sorry forgot to mention its a desktop pc


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the MEDION USA website.

Hopefully, you can find what you need or get some assistance there.

If you're in a different country, go here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## chrisnclaire (Jul 17, 2011)

Had a quick look on there and there is no model number the same as mine (not having much luck am i lol) i also looked in the manual section but that decided there own url was incorrect?? so will try again tom and contact them. So anymore info would still be great i can t wait to get going on it lol


----------



## chrisnclaire (Jul 17, 2011)

Bit of an update, just been looking at the recover drive and found all the drivers for vista and xp plus a folder named recover with contents saying FACTO001.GHS they go up to 0012 i think not sure iv climbed the steps so many times to day lol so if this helps anybody to come up with something, that would be great cheers ps also other files in there as well and the whole contents is 12g so pretty big so pleassssse someone say ther have the answer Thanks


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

You are in the United Kingdome so use this site:

http://www.medion.com/gb/service/download/

You can get the drivers, Manual, etc and some of the software or Updates for it that came on the computer.

Type in the MSN ID there......you will see how to find that

That takes you to the drivers etc for your computer. (hopefully it does)

This manual should explain how to do a factory restore or recovery, which is what you are asking about.

There is a key or keys that you press when the computer just starts that usually gets the recovery under way.

If the Recovery partition on the Medion hard drive has been altered it might not allow a Recovery, in that case you may be able to purchase a set of disks for the machine at Medion.

There may be a recovery media creator utility installed as well, but this only creates ONE SET so it depends on whether the first owner has done it or not, and on whether the files on the recovery partition are valid.


----------

